# What's on the menu for valentine's day.



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

What are you plans for Valentines day? Or what kind of romantic dinner are you planning. I just thought it would be good to sprinkle a little positive on this forum.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

well February is definately a full month for us as H and W.
on the 4th feb we celebrated our 9th wedding anniversary. so went for a sports massage and a steak meal.
i won tickets on a radio station and free cinema tickets. so will have a weekend of rugby and cinema on the valentines weekend.
its my H 40th birthday on feb 25 and ive arranged for a week of events for him, so he wont forget., including sports massage and a meal.
arranging for him to have a falconry day (birds of prey)
ive sorted a rugby night out to watch a game on friday 27 and sat 28 arranged for us to stay at a 5 star hotel with all the trimmings, meal, show and all facilities of hotel. then i booked a rugby festival date to see some top acts in march. so i think ive done well.

also hope that gives ideas to n e one who reads this.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't know about dinner plans yet - but the day will involve some cuddle time while watching the Charlie Brown Valentine special.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

I am thinking a massage and some pampering for both!


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Sounds wonderful! 

The wife and I are planning the meal.

First flowers and cards

Then Artichokes

Then comes the entre, Surf and turf (At least for me, she is allergic to shellfish) a baked potato and asparagus.

And for desert, Chilled apple struessel cheesecake and hot monkey love!


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

HAHA hot monkey love! Ya we got Artichokes to I LOVE EM! mmm and try dipping in melted butter with crystals hot sauce mixed in it its DELISiouso! mmmmmm....


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

Initfortheduration said:


> (At least for me, she is allergic to shellfish)


a tip from nurse justean - if your wife is allergic to shellfish - dont ever put iodine on her skin - its got shellfish properties in.
we not allowed to use it on patients.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

That's where she found out, was Iodine. But it became worse as she got older. I always get her shrimp! Oh boy.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

if she has these allergies - make sure hand creams or items dont have lanolin in. that can make things worse.
well one thing for sure - atleast you can tell your wife she is a sensitive creature in a nice way.
hope i didnt bother you with this info. enjoy valentines " shellfish and iodine free".


----------



## American Arrogance (Sep 5, 2008)

Well I signed us up for a couples intimacy class tomorrow, then dinner afterwards and maybe hit a bar.

I wanted to do an instructional couples massage but I opened my big mouth and he vetoed it. Said it was too gay or something...lol well cuz I added the facial thing to it. But Im going to give it another try but this time IM not going to tell him. Im a just tell him to get his fat a*ss in the car and shut up about where we going lol


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

We are going to feed the kid's and get them in to bed a tiny bit early, and then we are going to make dinner together (we love to cook together) and probably watch a movie or something. We get VERY LITTLE alone time, so it will be nice to eat an adult dinner just us two.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh and I almost forgot (how could I). We're going to break out our love letters from 30 years ago, when I was in the navy (before the internet, and the earth cooled for that matter).
We are really looking forward to it.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Thats really cute!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

and for my valentines day, i got a parking ticket.
i think the man couldnt have had a valentines card and had a bad day. or was it my bad day?????


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Justean, I see you're from wales

I once spent 8 hours sitting on the runway at manchester because all of UK's flight control went down. There must have be 30 passenger planes stacked up there. I had to bus into london. Not a very fond memory. LOL


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

Initfortheduration said:


> Justean, I see you're from wales
> 
> I once spent 8 hours sitting on the runway at manchester because all of UK's flight control went down. There must have be 30 passenger planes stacked up there. I had to bus into london. Not a very fond memory. LOL


oh thats a shame no fond memories. but manchester isnt wales.
its england.
im from south wales - born and bred. not as broad a welsh accent down here compared to the north of wales or valleys areas.
i'm about 6 miles from cardiff.
but we have some lovely areas around us. so i know im lucky.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

As I am geographically challenged, Wales is forgiven. Street celebrations may be scheduled at this time.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

Initfortheduration said:


> Street celebrations may be scheduled at this time.


already done that, koz i knew i was right in the 1st place.


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

_Valentine's for me ...

We went out and celebrated last Monday @ Red Lobster & had a good dinner & then went shopping & bought a few things and then ... Friday we went out again this time for Chiense Food & it was nice to have the house to ourselves my daughter had a date with her boyfriend and so the house was all ours and well it was a wonderful time to be alone ...

Then on Saturday ... Valentine's Day I made breakfast for him & we had ... fresh fruit, scrambled eggs, sausage & coffee & toast and so it was a good day for us ... I did housework and he worked on taxes ... so it was good for us !!!

So, that is how mine went over !!!_


----------

